# رايكم في مخطط الفله



## لكزس300 (16 أغسطس 2006)

هذا مخطط فله دور أرضي مناسب لي 
أرضي مساحتها 600 م (30 × 20) على شارعين شمالي شرقي ياريت تعطوني بعض ملاحظاتكم.


----------



## النائف (16 أغسطس 2006)

ملاحظتي فقط على درج مدخل الرجال من المستحسن ان يمشي مع نفس خطوط التصميم 
وبالتوفيق لك


----------



## لكزس300 (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور أخوي النائف والله يعطيك العافية وملاحظتك في محلها وإن شاء الله يتم التعديل


----------



## احمد العيسوى (16 أغسطس 2006)

excellent design


----------



## صافــيـ الروح ــة (17 أغسطس 2006)

انا ماني معماريه لكن بنعمر فيلا 
ملاحظاتي الغرفة اللي باليمين أعتقد انها مجلس نساء مكشوفه على الصاله واللي بيسخدم الحمام من الحريم لازم يمر الصالة فالأفضل مجلس النساء مستقل بحمامه اتمنى تكون فهمت قصدي 
الدرج الدائري مكلف حط هالشئ باعتبارك 
المجلس كبير اذا بتحط مشب ماله داعي هالمساحه الكبيره استفيد منها للعائله ملعب للأطفال مثلا أوحديقه 
اتمنى اكون أفدتك وأسفه للأطالة


----------



## لكزس300 (17 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورة يا صافية الروح والله يعينك على تصميم مخططك


----------



## عبدالله2006 (17 أغسطس 2006)

اخوي لكزس300
فكرة التصميم قديمة وبدائية 
واللي اقنعك فيها ظلمك واذا كان مكتب هندسي رح وخلة ولا تجية ثانية ترى ما عنده سالفة ولا يغرك رخص السعر ترى يخسرك في اشياء ما تدري عنها ، واذا كانت هي فكرتك بالاساس فنصيحتي لك غير الفكرة كلها ولو بنعد الاخطاء ما خلصنا .
والسلام


----------



## أم ياسر (17 أغسطس 2006)

طيب الدرج يودي على فين ؟؟


----------



## لكزس300 (17 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخوي العيسوي
اخوي عبدالله الله يعطيك العافية ممكن تعطين بعض الملاحظات أبدأ بها تصميم جديد ، أنا الآن في البداية وممكن أعدل وأغير.


----------



## عبدالله2006 (19 أغسطس 2006)

اولا ابتعد عن المساحات الكبيرة والاشكال القديمة والمكررة وهذا ما هو حاصل في المخطط اللي عرضتة علينا حيث انه مليئ بالعيوب وهذا رايي الشخصي ...............
ثانيا نصيحتي لك بالنسبة للدور الارضي هي :-
حاول يكون عندك مجلسين للرجال رئيسي 6×5 واستقبال 3×3 يفصل بينهم المدخل
الغاء مجلس النساء كغرفة وفتحة على الصالة وتصغير الصالة ويكون مجلس النساء منفصل بمنسوب مرتفع درجة او درجتين على ان يكون كلاهما يطل على الحديقة 
تحتاج الى غرفة نوم 4×4 مع حمام داخلها وتكون في اي موقع ما يهم والافضل تكون قريبة من المطبخ حيث تقدر تستعملها كغرفة معيشة خاصة ايام الشتاء
الافضل يكون عندك مطبخين واحد مفتوح على الصالة كناحية ديكور وجمالية والاخر خلفة مباشرة يفصل بينهم باب حيث يكون الثاني للطبخ الثقيل وله باب على الارتداد
حاول تلغي الابواب بالموزع 
حمام النساء الافضل يكون بين المطبخ والمقلط ليكون بعيد عن الصالة
الدرج لاتفكر بالشكل الدائري فعيوبة كثيره ويكفي انك تحط بداية الدرج يعني او 6 او ستة درجات بشكل دائري والباقي عادي فمناحية السلامة والاستخدام الدائري خطير بخلاف تكاليف الدرابزين والرخام والتنفيذ
وانت تفكر في تصميم الفيلا فكر في تكاليف الانشاء والتشطيبات والتكييف والاثاث والديكورات والتنظيف حيث المساحات الواسعة مكلفة في كل ما ذكر بالاضافة الى ان المساحات الزائدة ليس لها فائدة لا اجتماعيا ولا اقتصاديا ، بالاول كانو يكبرون المساحات حسابا للضيوف اللحين صارت المناسبات بالاستراحات اللحين كم ضيف يجي عندك بالبيت ، كذلك تكاليف التشطيبات في الوقت الحالي تختلف اللحين صار الاعتماد على الرخام والبورسلان للارضيات والتعتيق للجدران والجبس للسقف فهذي كل متر مربع يفرق معك 250 ريال في اقل تقدير ويصل الى 500 ريال .

وانا مستعد اواصل معك للاخر للين توصل لفكرة مناسبة
والسلام عليكم


----------



## CHANEL (20 أغسطس 2006)

ملاحظات الأخ عبدالله ... تكفي...
وأنا أقترح إعادة التصميم من الصفر.... وشكراً


----------



## لكزس300 (20 أغسطس 2006)

ألف شكر اخوي عبدالله2000 على ملاحظاتك وإن شاء الله تكون محل اهمتام


----------



## mada_84 (21 أغسطس 2006)

الشغل ناقص كتير اوي يا مهندس


----------



## عزمي (21 أغسطس 2006)

موقع الدرج سيء


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (22 أغسطس 2006)

بداية موفقه اخي الكريم لكزس 300 ... والتصميم اعلاه مقبول جدا ويمكن تعديل ما ذكره الاخوان والاستمرار على نفس الفكرة.
من عدم التوفيق في التصميم اعلاه هناك مساحات كبيرة غير مستفاد منها تتركز في المداخل. كما ان الدرج الدايري ينقصه الكثير من التعديلات. اتفق مع كون مجلس النساء غير سليم وخاصه مدخله.
اخي الكريم ... افرش التصميم وسوف ترى نجاعة تصميمك ... لا تصمم ابدا حوائط فنحن معماريين لا نتعامل معها بل نتعامل مع الوظيفة ... افرش ثم افرش ثم افرش تصاميمك.
لا تبدأ من الصفر ... مع احترامي لرأي من قال ذلك ولكن طور فكرتك .. ولحسن حظك فكرتك قابلة للتطوير بشكل كبير ............. في النهاية هذه وجهة نظر


----------



## لكزس300 (23 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور أخوي شانل وأخوي مادى_84 وأخوي عزمي
أخوي ابو صالح الله يعطيك العافية وش تقصد بفرش التصميم


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (23 أغسطس 2006)

اقصد رسم الاثاث عليه ... وبذلك يتضح لك تناسب الفراغات وامكانية استخدامها للوظيفة


----------



## احمد المصراتى (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله


----------



## لكزس300 (27 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخوي صالح فعلاً كلامك في محله بعد رسم الفرش اتضحت الفراغات
وعليكم السلام اخوي احمد مشكور على المرور


----------



## لويس 15 (27 أغسطس 2006)

بأعتقادي أنه تصميم غير جيد به كثير من المساحات الضائعة الغير مستغلة والغرف ذات الزوايا الكثير الغير مدروسة فالحاصل تركيب أشكال فقط.
فضلا اذا ممكن أن نشاهد الدور الأول... وكما قال الأخوان أعادة التصمم أفضل.

بالنسبة للدرج من رأي أذ لم يكن الدرج الداشري مدروس جيدا وفي فراغ كبير يساعد على أبرازه فلا داع له كما ذكر الأخ يمكن البداية بست درجات مستديرة بشكل بسيط ثم درج مستقيم عادى. 
بأختصار اتوقع ان افكار الأخ عبدالله جيدة فهي ذات تفكير جديد وتضفى لمسات جمالية على الفراغ الداخلي


----------



## لويس 15 (27 أغسطس 2006)

بأعتقادي أنه تصميم غير جيد به كثير من المساحات الضائعة الغير مستغلة والغرف ذات الزوايا الكثير الغير مدروسة فالحاصل تركيب أشكال فقط.
فضلا اذا ممكن أن نشاهد الدور الأول... وكما قال الأخوان أعادة التصمم أفضل.

بالنسبة للدرج من رأي أذ لم يكن الدرج الدائري مدروس جيدا وفي فراغ كبير يساعد على أبرازه فلا داع له كما ذكر الأخ يمكن البداية بست درجات مستديرة بشكل بسيط ثم درج مستقيم عادى. 
بأختصار اتوقع ان افكار الأخ عبدالله جيدة فهي ذات تفكير جديد وتضفى لمسات جمالية على الفراغ الداخلي


----------



## غالي غراوي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

التصميم كتير تقليدي
مجموعة علب جنب بعضها........اسف


----------



## السديراوي (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا اخى لكزس ولكن الا تر ى أن هناك مساحات ضائعه


----------



## وحش العمارة (1 فبراير 2008)

مشألة البلان ممتاز
بس في ملاحضة واحدة الحمامات ..........مافي داعي لثلاثة مغاسل .......احسن توسع الحمام الداخلي 
وتوسع لغسالة او خزانة ...........لانو مافي لها محل .......مغسلة واحدة او اثنتين بكفي
بالتوفيق


----------



## entisar (7 فبراير 2008)

اني مهندسة معمارية عراقية ارجو تزويدي بمخططات لبناية مجمع طبي


----------



## مهم (7 فبراير 2008)

شرا لك يا ابوصالح كلام معقول وراى حكيم ممكن الفكرة ببتطور الى الافضل وهذه ايضا وجهة
نظرا وشكرا


----------



## م حسناء (8 فبراير 2008)

انا عندى ملحوظه صغيوره 
هل من الممكن ان تضع 4 احواض فى حمام واحد
واشكرك


----------



## لمـ2007 ـــار (9 فبراير 2008)

اخوى لكزس .. التصميم حلو اذا تعدل بس اذا تبى الافضل والاحدث فمثل ماقال الاخ ابو عبدالله احنا فى طور تصميم المخطط  .. ومخططنا قريب من اللى يقوله ابو عبدالله كثير .. وهو نتاج بحث فى النت ونتاج دورانا على البيوت الحديثه اللى فى طور البنيانا ا والمعروضه للبيع و الا المهندس يعطينا مخططات تقليديه جدا .. والمهندسين اللى عندهم افكار اسعارهم مرتفعه ... شاكره لك سعة بالك .. والله يعينا وياك ...


----------



## المهندس طارق جواد (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​العمارة : فن تلبية احتياجات الانسان الحقة (الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والبيئية والجمالية )بطرق انشائية صحيحة ومتينة
ومن خلال اطلاعي على الردود السابقة وزيارتي القليلة لبعض الفلل في المملكةالعربية السعودية خلال وجودي هناك اقول :
- هناك صواب في بعض ماقيل ولاسيما من الناحية الاجتماعية (اهل مكة ادرى بشعابها)فالانسان ابن بيئته 
-أما من النواحي الباقية الهندسية والاقتصادية والبيئية والجمالية (ولاسيما انني لا اعرف مدى تمكن صاحب الفيلة والسادة المعلقون-اصحاب الردود - منها ) فانني افضل الرد عليها بشكل علمي ومنطقي بعد ان تزودني المعلومات الاساسية مثل :مكان الفيلة (سهل, جبل ... ) والاطلالة المفضلة, وجهة الارض المخصصة لبناء الفيلة عليها, واتجاه الرياح السائدة في المنطقة, واخيرا الحالة الاقتصادية لصاحب الفيلة ومدى تقبله للاضافات الفنية على الاعمال ​والله ولي الامر والتوفيق. ​ 
م طارق جواد ​


----------

